# Some people just want to watch the world burn



## Farma (Nov 15, 2014)

PETA has long been accused of stealing animals in neighborhoods around Norfolk, VA, and putting them to death. We now have definitive proof. A surveillance video shows a PETA van and employee walking up to someone's porch and taking their dog. That dog is now dead. A little girl is devastated. PETA has no comment: Man claims PETA stole, killed family pet | WAVY-TV

Why does PETA round up and kill family companions? Why do they call for the round up and killing of community cats? Why do they support the killing of every pit bull in every shelter in America? Why do they fight shelter reform laws? Why do they tell shelters not to foster animals and not to work with rescue groups? Why do they defend abusive shelters? And why do they kill 95% of all animals they seek out-about 30,000 over the last 11 years-including healthy kittens and puppies?

Is it because Ingrid Newkirk is mentally ill? Is PETA a political death cult? How do they convince young animal lovers who arrive on their doorstep and turn them into unrepentant animal killers? At this time in history, we do not yet know the answers to these dark and disturbing questions. Yet even if we can merely speculate about the why and the how 2,000 animals die at the hands of PETA employees each and every year and why they steal family pets only to put them to death, ethics compel every animal lover to see beyond the façade PETA has created to mask the ugly and sordid truth about what that organization really is. Because for all we do not know, this much is certain: PETA is letting loose upon the world individuals who not only maniacally believe that killing is a good thing and that the living want to die, but who are legally armed with lethal drugs which they have already proven-29,426 times in the last decade-that they are not adverse to using.

Learn more: Why PETA Kills

Photo: The PETA mobile death kit found in the back of a PETA owned van, a donor funded slaughterhouse on wheels. It is stocked with syringes and lethal drugs to kill animals PETA staff described as "adorable" and "perfect" and others described as healthy and happy.


----------



## TheHiddenAngel (Mar 21, 2014)

PETA, the HSUS, etc. are generally fairly hypocritical. It annoys me to be honest as I am a dietary vegan and they protray all vegans and vegetarians to be abosolutely insane and radical when that really isn't the case. They should just leave people (and their pets) alone.


----------

